# What is a good clamp for a super thin panel glue-up?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm making a very thin panel out of numerous strips of wood. Final dimensions will be around 1/8" x 6" x 9". It isn't really a "panel" - it is going to be a piece of inlay. But "panel" seems like the easiest way to describe it.

I think I'll probably do it in two batches, then glue those two together to get my final size.

Obviously, those 1/8" high edges are awfully small. What is a good clamp to use for something like this? Would a normal 12" parallel clamp be appropriate? I'm worried about the pieces not staying flat - I think the problem is called "racking". I've left myself plenty of excess for jointing the face to get it flat. Even so, I would like to keep it as flat as possible in the clamp.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

See the little wedges?

Use wax paper top and bottom. You can only see it on top here.

source: http://liutaiomottola.com/construction/Top.htm#mozTocId254934


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Regular clamps with cauls, some some weight on the joint to prevent buckling.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm with Loren on this. There's a reason why luthiers use the wedge clamping method, it works very well. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

That is fascinating, thanks!


----------

